# Reputable breeders near St. Louis, Mo.



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello, We are a retired couple, looking for reputable breeders near St. Louis, Mo. We are hoping to find 2 puppies by this spring. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

There are two well known breeders in The St Louis area-PM me & I will give you their information.


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

Tapicotts is in the St Louis area and she is very good and well know for show quality / health tested dogs as well as pets. Good luck finding your new addition  Ahhhh puppies


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Actually the Tapcotts are not in the St. Louis area-they are closer to Kansas City. I just PM you in regards to two ladies who do live in the St. Louis area.


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you both for your help, and we will give them a call.


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Still looking, no one seems to have puppies or cares to return calls in my area.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cruzr said:


> Still looking, no one seems to have puppies.:wave:


Most people who are serious about getting a quality puppy have to either wait or travel, sometimes both. The best bet is to find one or two reputable breeders you'd really like to work with, and get on their waiting list for an up-coming litter. Many of us have waited 6 months to a year for the right puppy, and I don't know anyone who has regretted that wait in the long run!


----------

